# Looking into IGN reviews



## Valwin (Nov 26, 2011)

So i been looking into some of the past ign reviews in order to understand how minecraft got a 9/10 but while looking i found this and  just got more confuse  in  the first pic i notice that the numbers just don't add up also it see minecraft graphics are as good as MW3 according to ign

but this is not all





How are the graphics in metalslug worst that minecraft ? also look at the gameplay

but there's more





According to IGN minecraft looks better that Mirror edge

one more





Minecraft haves better gameplay that Monster hunter

there more stuff that i dint post like Minecraft looking better that Okami according to ign ect

after this i cant no longer trust any ign review as the seen to rate according to Hype.


also i would like to see what other tempers think


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 26, 2011)

it's not that the graphics are just as good, or better. It's that they work for what they need to do. The charm of them, etc.

You retard.

A graphics rating isn't about how super HD they are.

You, retard.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 26, 2011)

It isn't like IGN has just one reviewer. It's just hoped, like with anywhere the reviews stuff, that the opinion held by the reviewer is shared by the majority of the staff. Regardless, nobody smart just looks at IGN for reviews. You look at a few different review sites to get a good idea. I will never use just a single opinion to try to determine if a game is worthwhile.

Also, what Hells Malice said in regard to the graphics.


----------



## emigre (Nov 26, 2011)

Christ on a bike, you could do with a hobby.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 26, 2011)

IGN is a terrible place to go for game reviews.

Stop it... Stop it.

Also...



Hells Malice said:


> it's not that the graphics are just as good, or better. It's that they work for what they need to do. The charm of them, etc.
> 
> You retard.
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 26, 2011)

Why call him names when he has a point? IGN's widely known as a bunch of IGNorant douches. In IGN everyone's a critic, their reviews are simply flooded with subjective opinions of the reviewers, which should not be present at all in journalism.

Heck, most of the games I play and love have a 6.0 or under score on IGN.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> IGN is a terrible place to go for game reviews.
> 
> Stop it... Stop it.
> 
> ...


They are better than the majority of other review sites like gameinformer/Gamespot, 1 up etc.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 26, 2011)

>review said it had better graphics
>THAT MEANS EVERY GAME WITH A LOWER SCORE LOOKS WORSE

Do you not know what the fuck an opinion is?  Like how, in my opinion, you're an idiot.  Then again, I think the whole board could agree on that.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 26, 2011)

Valwin said:


> after this *i cant no longer trust any ign review* as the seen to rate according to Hype.


Shouldn't have trusted them in the first place.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 26, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Why call him names when he has a point? IGN's widely known as a bunch of IGNorant douches. In IGN everyone's a critic, their reviews are simply flooded with subjective opinions of the reviewers, which should not be present at all in journalism.
> 
> Heck, most of the games I play and love have a 6.0 or under score on IGN.



This has nothing to do with the actual reviews. His argument is that the the graphics scores are unfair because minecraft doesn't look like Crysis.

Everyone knows IGN is shit, but yeah that REALLY isn't the point here.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 26, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Why call him names when he has a point? IGN's widely known as a bunch of IGNorant douches. In IGN everyone's a critic, their reviews are simply flooded with subjective opinions of the reviewers, which should not be present at all in journalism.
> ...



whats with the name calling also is not just of the look of the game you can compare the gameplay too

on the graphics thing i mean it as that lest say metal slug look works far less that minecraft look acording to ign and that not true not only that minecraft look took NO EFFORT AT ALL


----------



## Forstride (Nov 26, 2011)

Valwin said:


> whats with the name calling also is not just of the look of the game you can compare the gameplay too


The gameplay of Minecraft _is _great though.  Just because it's not finished and notch took it out of beta to go along with Minecon, cause hype, etc., doesn't mean it's not a great game.  We all know you'll try anything to slander the game, and you're clearly failing at it, as no one is listening to the bullshit you spew.  What's the problem?  Are you butthurt that you've been banned from TempCraft and undoubtedly every other server you've been on?  Take a hint, FFS.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 26, 2011)

Valwin said:


> whats with the name calling also is not just of the look of the game you can compare the gameplay too
> 
> on the graphics thing i mean it as that lest say metal slug look works far less that minecraft look acording to ign and that not true not only that minecraft look took NO EFFORT AT ALL







oh yeah of course.
I forgot MC doesn't have hardcore guns and headshots, so it can't get a similar gameplay rating.

They're two completely different games, you retard. You can't stick two reviews together and go "ohey rook dey r saim yes but not acktshully so mc r has unfair rating?"
This is like comparing a puzzle game to a racing game that got the same gameplay score.
"...but how puzzle game get same rating without cars n stuff? How you race puzzle game?"

Doesn't help you're using IGN so no one can take this seriously even if someone intelligent had posted it with a compelling argument (and not just broken retard english).


As for the graphics, I think i already explained there's no sesame street episode to teach you how a graphics score works...so i'm not going to bother trying myself.


EDIT: I don't think i've -ever- called someone a retard so many times in my entire life. Especially not with such justification.
I need a counter...


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Nov 27, 2011)

Also IGN is a brilliant site, and you sir are an idiot. They aren't doing a comparison.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 27, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > whats with the name calling also is not just of the look of the game you can compare the gameplay too
> ...



what are you talking about i am not ban from temcraft i was there today testing the game play for my indeep look




Hells Malice said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > whats with the name calling also is not just of the look of the game you can compare the gameplay too
> ...



all you do is name call and cant show valids points as i already say i am not asking for guns or anything  gameplay is not about that  the point of this ws to show how the IGN review of the full release retail game makes no sense


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 27, 2011)

The only person who this doesn't make sense to is you, and only you.

Because your mental capacity is far lower than a typical farm animal.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, I don't like Minecraft but it's graphics are what make the game, if it had high res HD graphics, it wouldn't be Minecraft... I mean, some of my fave games that I consider to have beautiful graphics are 2D games. xP


----------



## Forstride (Nov 27, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> but it's graphics are what make the game


wat

Not sure if trolling, or just stupid.  The survival and sandbox elements of it are what make the game.  The graphics of Minecraft aren't the best (They aren't horrible, but they aren't great either), but that's what texture packs are for.


----------



## awssk8er (Nov 27, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> The only person who this doesn't make sense to is you, and only you.
> 
> Because your mental capacity is far lower than a typical farm animal.


Talking down to random internet peeps to make his e-peen bigger.

Chill out, man. You're freaking out over nothing.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 27, 2011)

awssk8er said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > The only person who this doesn't make sense to is you, and only you.
> ...



Who's freaking out?
I'm calling a rock a rock. I guess when you do it you're yelling at the monitor and smashing your keys in. Me, not so much. I'm gaining a quite a bit of amusement out of his replies, though. I'm brutally honest, not angrily honest.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 27, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > but it's graphics are what make the game
> ...


That's not what I meant...


----------



## Valwin (Nov 27, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > but it's graphics are what make the game
> ...




true about the textrue pack but we are talking of the vanilla look of the game


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh YAY! More threads griping about ratings....from other sites. 

Tell ya what. I'll flip a coin.
Heads I'll move it to the EoF and let you call each other retards for the next five days,
or tails I'll just close it.



Well would you look at that.


----------

